
Russia reportedly stole NSA secrets with help of Kaspersky–what we know now - okket
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/the-cases-for-and-against-claims-kaspersky-helped-steal-secret-nsa-secrets/
======
applecorruption
Do anybody have stats, how much USA is stealing from other countries?

